# Shotgun and straight wall rifle



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I do not know if this has been discussed. For many years we hunted deer with shotgun and slugs. What do you suppose the real reason for going to straight wall rifle. Just wondering.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Because it was pushed as a far better option for recoil sensitive hunters (kids especially) and far more effective than the .410, which was the only real option before.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Plus...most all these straight wall cartridges were already legal to hunt with in Ohio out of a handgun with at least a 5" bbl anyway during the shotgun only era.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Common sense laws.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

And I don't know about anybody else, but touching off a 12 Ga. slug will make my ears ring for two days!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

theres noise cancelling head phones if your ears ring. You can hear normal noises but when sound reach a high decible the headset cancels it out


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Those are the best reasons you guys can come up with.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

one3 said:


> Those are the best reasons you guys can come up with.


Well let's hear your list of reasons why they shouldn't be......


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

No, not that they should not be. It is a good thing it is. My question is, Why after all these years, what made the change, and why. Seems as though so many states, and all at once.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

.450 bush master was listed at 400 bucks on sportsmans guide. Bull barrel alone is 400 bucks i think the straight walls are more affordable.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

For the same reason they went with the crossbow; get more people involved and more importantly SELL MORE LICENSES!!
I don't mind it. I still either use my black powder or a 44 mag pistol. No plans on buying a another rifle for the occasion. Honestly, do you really need a 12 gauge slug to take down a 180lb animal anyway? All I see alot of guys using is sabot ammo for them anyway making them mor of a rifle anyway.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Double post


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

one3 said:


> No, not that they should not be. It is a good thing it is. My question is, Why after all these years, what made the change, and why. Seems as though so many states, and all at once.


You asked a question and were given the answers. So now the reasons aren’t good enough? Whats your point here?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We can thank the Buckeye Firearms Association for lobbying on behalf of Ohio hunters to change the law. God put shotguns on earth for shooting shot pellets at small game and birds, not to hunt deer with.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"For the same reason they went with the crossbow; *get more people involved* and more importantly *SELL MORE LICENSES!*!" (& more revenue for the gun manufacturers= taxes)



lol 'ONE3',,,,There IS no other answer. ;>)







fwiw,,,, i have at least 20 notches on my trusty .410, but this new .350 is the BOMB!
& I can't WAIT to start re-loading this sucker!
Cheap-cheap,,,,,


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Regulations are always evolving.

Straight wall rifles in Ohio - 2014 - following trails in Indiana with success.
Crossbows - 1976 but only during 3 day primitive weapons season
Crossbows - 1977 - 10 day season
Crossbows - 1984 - entire archery season
Sunday hunting - 1998 3 year trial -private lands only, min acreage, landowner had to sign up
Sunday hunting - 2002 statewide

Over the years we have had many changes to season lengths and bag limits. How many remember needing to apply for a doe tag in a drawing, less than one week of deer season, the 2 week deer season, round restrictions for guns, the introduction of the 2 day bonus, youth season, expansion of the bow season, urban deer zones, crap loads of antlerless tags, etc, etc, etc? 

All of these changes and a whole lot more were to address the changing times, both in hunters and the deer herd and the farm bureau, the people that own the vast majority of the lands we hunt. Without their blessing, Sunday hunting and straight wall rifles would not have happened as easily as they did.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Muddy said:


> We can thank the Buckeye Firearms Association for lobbying on behalf of Ohio hunters to change the law. God put shotguns on earth for shooting shot pellets at small game and birds, not to hunt deer with.


I, did not know about the Buckeye Firearms Assn. I, will say thank you to them. That makes the most sense to me. I, belive Sunday hunting came about because the state wanted to sell more licenses. X- bow was leagelized real early, I do remember that. Has any one thought about, the invention of sabots, and the way the newer muzzle loaders shoot. One, could say most of them shoot with allmost rifle accuacy. I, belive the gun maufactures kept kept making fire arms more and more accuret. The gun manufactures, saw a market in all these states, which in turn kind of forced the states to go in that direction.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

one3 said:


> I. I, belive Sunday hunting came about because the state wanted to sell more licenses.


I believe it was was because we, the hunters, wanted to hunt on Sundays. I was involved with lobbying the DNR for Sunday hunting. This change was not initiated by the DNR, it was from hunters and it took a lot of years. The pivotal change was when the Farm Bureau finally agreed.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Anything that would help kill more deer was approved. The division wanted more deer wiped out and the straight-wall was an additional way to do it.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If it were up to me I’d be able to use my 30-06, but I can’t so no worries. Maybe one day they will allow regular rifle rounds. But that has been argued on here many times so no need to rehash pointless arguing.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

All of these changes are/were initiated and lobbied for by hunters. Has zero to do with the ODNR wanting anything, they are always driven by the hunters.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> All of these changes are/were initiated and lobbied for by hunters. Has zero to do with the ODNR wanting anything, they are always driven by the hunters.


You may be 100% right. money talks. The state knows license sales are way down. some one that works six days a week is not going to buy a licence, give him one day to hunt and he may buy one, hence sunday hunting. Money is the driveing force.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> theres noise cancelling head phones if your ears ring. You can hear normal noises but when sound reach a high decible the headset cancels it out


Are you going to buy them for me? Then don't try to spend my money!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

one3 said:


> You may be 100% right. money talks. The state knows license sales are way down. some one that works six days a week is not going to buy a licence, give him one day to hunt and he may buy one, hence sunday hunting. Money is the driveing force.


Stop already. You’re looking for conspiracy theories where there are none. I would suggest you look into how the process works for these changes to come about instead of assuming you already know, because clearly you don’t.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Are you going to buy them for me? Then don't try to spend my money!


Dang, it was just a suggestion.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It’s not about the money or how many days someone works. Nor trying to get new hunters for monetary reasons. Ohio has always listened and worked with outdoorsman and the farm bureau. Hunters pushed for Sunday hunting lol. Ohio has always been big on getting kids involved with hunting and fishing. Not for money but for obvious reasons. Since I’ve been hunting license has gone up probably 250-300%. This is how they get the majority of their funds. I don’t recall anyone giving up hunting because of the increases or they worked everyday. I can’t complain about the increase, I believe Ohio has done a pretty good job catering to us outdoorsman. There has been a lot of changes over the years with some year to year changes. Can you really say that any have been for the worse? You have been able to hunt with a straight walled cartridge for years in Ohio. The only difference is you can now use a longer barrel. I really don’t recall anyone I know taking up hunting or a huge influx of hunters when the pistol law was approved. There is nothing wrong hunting with straight walled cartridges, crossbows, ML’s, slugs, sabots, or pistols. That’s the good thing about it. You can pretty much decide yourself what you want to hunt with. Like someone said, there is no big conspiracy behind it. Now, I am seeing a lot of these .350’s flying off the shelves, but It’s not because there is some conspiracy or that the odnr is in cahoots with gun manufacturers. And I don’t think you will see a huge increase in non hunters buying licenses because of the .350.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

bobk said:


> Dang, it was just a suggestion.


Lol, I hope you ducked when that one came at you!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

loweman165 said:


> Lol, I hope you ducked when that one came at you!


Yep, that one was coming with both guns a blazin. Lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm glad they finally let the round dictate the weapon used.... I would much rather someone (most anyway) use a rifle then handgun.... for me I started using the 44mag carbine, it's lighter,shorter, and way less recoil then my 12ga....and is a tack driver..... but any more like to not need and get my limit with the Xbow, but usually weather never allows it (too warm)


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I would like the state/odnr do more about getting farmers to open up to hunters. I know there was a program that they had set up at one time but I guess it was a big flop because farmers signed up but then refused individuals to hunt. I'd like to see necked rounds as well but hey I think what we have currently works pretty darn well.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

TomC said:


> I would like the state/odnr do more about getting farmers to open up to hunters. I know there was a program that they had set up at one time but I guess it was a big flop because farmers signed up but then refused individuals to hunt. I'd like to see necked rounds as well but hey I think what we have currently works pretty darn well.


It flopped because there were WAYYYYY too many hunters signed up for the available land.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> If it were up to me I’d be able to use my 30-06, but I can’t so no worries. Maybe one day they will allow regular rifle rounds. But that has been argued on here many times so no need to rehash pointless arguing.



From someone that didn’t grow up in Ohio, what is the reason for the rifle restrictions? Is it safety related?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

CoonDawg92 said:


> From someone that didn’t grow up in Ohio, what is the reason for the rifle restrictions? Is it safety related?


 That's what I've always thought/heard and there were plenty of folks that thought the straight wall rifles would result in carnage and blood shed-- wrong.
I also grew up around people who were rifle hunters and actually in their part of the world used rifles for everything from rabbits/hares, grouse, crows foxes and deer and bear, only shotguns they owned were for waterfowling.
What a shock when they moved to Ohio- no rifles whatsoever at that time.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

CoonDawg92 said:


> From someone that didn’t grow up in Ohio, what is the reason for the rifle restrictions? Is it safety related?


I always assumed it was safety related, but i honestly don't know why.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> Dang, it was just a suggestion.


You're right. My bad! Overreaction for some reason. Maybe I was over tired that night. 

I've had a personal demo of those kinds of headphones from a guy I know who is a firearms dealer with a Class 3 license, and sells all kinds of stuff. Heck of an entrepreneur. They were very lightweight, low profile, and comfortable. He had me put them on and clapped his hands very close to my face, and I heard nothing! But he could talk to me and I could hear him perfectly fine. All concussive sounds were stopped dead. 

However, the price was a little daunting, and I was retired so I have to mind my budget.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> You're right. My bad! Overreaction for some reason. Maybe I was over tired that night.
> 
> I've had a personal demo of those kinds of headphones from a guy I know who is a firearms dealer with a Class 3 license, and sells all kinds of stuff. Heck of an entrepreneur. They were very lightweight, low profile, and comfortable. He had me put them on and clapped his hands very close to my face, and I heard nothing! But he could talk to me and I could hear him perfectly fine. All concussive sounds were stopped dead.
> 
> However, the price was a little daunting, and I was retired so I have to mind my budget.


I bought my wife the pair from sportsman's guide they were in the $18 range, she hated how loud shots were in the turkey blind, so I gave her ear plugs, she didn't like those, then I had a pair of regular muffs and we screwed a bird up because she couldn't hear what I was telling her to do (suggesting she do, but that is a whole other story). Finally I bought the electronic guide gear pair and she can hear the faintest whisper and yet no shot report! I am sure there are better ones out there but for what they cost I would definitely recommend them, it's amazing the other sounds in the woods you can hear with them on!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

miked913 said:


> I bought my wife the pair from sportsman's guide they were in the $18 range, she hated how loud shots were in the turkey blind, so I gave her ear plugs, she didn't like those, then I had a pair of regular muffs and we screwed a bird up because she couldn't hear what I was telling her to do (suggesting she do, but that is a whole other story). Finally I bought the electronic guide gear pair and she can hear the faintest whisper and yet no shot report! I am sure there are better ones out there but for what they cost I would definitely recommend them, it's amazing the other sounds in the woods you can hear with them on!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


mike193 What kind did you buy and where did you get them?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

This pair from sportsman's guide









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

miked913 said:


> This pair from sportsman's guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

is the 350 Legend legal for deer hunting in Ohio? I ask because I used a micrometer on the ammo and it read .355. The hunting regulations say .357


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

cootmap2 said:


> is the 350 Legend legal for deer hunting in Ohio? I ask because I used a micrometer on the ammo and it read .355. The hunting regulations say .357


It is.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

cootmap2 said:


> is the 350 Legend legal for deer hunting in Ohio? I ask because I used a micrometer on the ammo and it read .355. The hunting regulations say .357


SAAMI specs for 350Legend:


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Correct. That -003 covers their butt. Legal all day long.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> theres noise cancelling head phones if your ears ring. You can hear normal noises but when sound reach a high decible the headset cancels it out


Do they make wife canceling ones?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> If it were up to me I’d be able to use my 30-06, but I can’t so no worries. Maybe one day they will allow regular rifle rounds. But that has been argued on here many times so no need to rehash pointless arguing.


It's too stinking flat in most of OH. WV, PA and Kentucky have hills and mountains to stop a stray bullet fired from a high powered rifle. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Lazy 8 said:


> Do they make wife canceling ones?


Yessir


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> Yessir


Thanks brother. I'll take 2 pair in case one falls off.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother. I'll take 2 pair in case one falls off.


I’m telling your wife


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> I’m telling your wife


What makes you think she'll listen to you if'n she don't listen to me? 
I'm kiddin. I love the ol' lady.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I never said she would listen.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Indiana is trialing all high powered rifles with no restriction.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

bobk said:


> I never said she would listen.


There is a differnce between hearing and listing.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

capt.scott said:


> Indiana is trialing all high powered rifles with no restriction.


Even bottleneck cartridges.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

one3 said:


> Even bottleneck cartridges.


yes


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

capt.scott said:


> yes


That is going to be intersting to see how things work out.


----------

